# Javadoc - Wie Parameter ansprechen bei Methodenkommentar



## y0dA (8. Jan 2008)

Hi!
Folgende Sachlage:

```
/**
	 * returns all tracks depending on parameter <code>{@literal fileName}</code>
	 * @param fileName file name
	 * @return tracks
	 */
	public List<Track> getTracks(final String fileName);
```


```
/**
	 * returns all tracks depending on parameter <code>fileName</code>
	 * @param fileName file name
	 * @return tracks
	 */
```


```
/**
	 * returns all tracks depending on parameter fileName
	 * @param fileName file name
	 * @return tracks
	 */
```

Es geht um die erste Zeile des Kommentars, wie verweise ich hier korrekterweise auf den Parameter fileName oder macht man soetwas eh nicht?

mfg


----------



## Beni (8. Jan 2008)

Die zweite Version, <code>x</code>, sieht man oft.


----------



## y0dA (8. Jan 2008)

ok, danke.


----------

